# Sengoku Period of Japanese History



## Entity (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know some good books or anything about this period? I'd really like to make my current writing project as culturally accurate as I can.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 23, 2015)

_The Taiheiki: A Chronicle of Medieval Japan_ by Helen McCullough

_Sekigahara 1600: The Final Struggle For Powe_r  by Anthony Bryant


----------



## Rojack79 (Sep 29, 2015)

OMG!!! I guess the old saying is true, _"great mind's think alike."_


----------

